# New 2009 7s combined



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought it would be easier for some of us to comment and view them all together.

Ibanez
RG7321FM





S7321(WH)




RF1527M





Dean
RC7X





Schecter
Omen Extreme 7




C8 Hellraiser





ESP/LTD
Viper 4*1*8





BC Rich
..None..

Jackson
..........


I know im missing some....post em!


----------



## romper_stomper (Jan 16, 2009)

Both the new 1527 and the s7320 will be mine soon!!!!!

awsome thread


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2009)

No news about those Trivium 7's, then?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 16, 2009)

hmmmm i think the seven has been ressurected

and apparently white is the new black


----------



## metaljohn (Jan 16, 2009)

yikes


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 16, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> and apparently white is the new black


At least it's not pink. or radioactive green.


... Though, I wouldn't mind either 

What're the specs on that Omen 7?


----------



## G9Music (Jan 16, 2009)

I was put down by the lack of Ibanez mahogany 7's... Only xiphos (old) and s7320 (new color only) are mahogany, and xiphos has no trem and s7320 only has 22 frets. There, done bitching and moaning.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 16, 2009)

new paint on the same model, yeah like i give a fuck about that, new models with real differences is another thing altogether


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 16, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> At least it's not pink. or radioactive green.
> 
> 
> ... Though, I wouldn't mind either
> ...



Probably the same as the regular

Basswood, maple top, 26.5" scale(could be wrong) Yes basswood, but Hey! its a Really pretty cheapie guitar.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 16, 2009)

Where's the rumored RGA?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Clydefrog said:


> Where's the rumored RGA?



Production RGA7 = Myth.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Production RGA7 = Myth.



Yeah Ibby said there wasn't going to be one.

The Caparison Del 7?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 16, 2009)

Wish there'd be an SA 7 - the sixes are really nice, I'd love one with an extra string!


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 16, 2009)

when can i get a white s7?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> when can i get a white s7?



NAMM = Not April, Maybe March.

There you go


----------



## Harry (Jan 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> NAMM = Not April, Maybe March.
> 
> There you go



Not April, Maybe May is more like it


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Not April, Maybe May is more like it



Damn typos


----------



## playstopause (Jan 17, 2009)

Clydefrog said:


> Where's the rumored RGA?



In our dreams.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 17, 2009)

The Schecter Omen Extremes are Mahogany!! Not basswood! Blackjack series updated with 12th fret inlay


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 17, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> NAMM = Not April, Maybe March.
> 
> There you go


 
actually for once Ibanez has actually shipped quite a few of the models out already. My friend got a new destroyer and a 3570 both before even Namm.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wasn't there a 7 string ESP Horizon in the works?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2009)

The body on the Dean RC7X is fail


----------



## Shaman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Wasn't there a 7 string ESP Horizon in the works?



It will be released later this spring and will most likely be one of the "oversea" models.


----------



## st2012 (Jan 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> The body on the Dean RC7X is fail



 I dig it. Still waiting to hear what the street price will be but I expect I'll be picking one up. Assuming of course that Dean can actually get any out this year...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 17, 2009)

Shaman said:


> It will be released later this spring and will most likely be one of the "oversea" models.


I'm looking forward to an update on that. If it isn't black, I might think about getting that over one of the new Ibanez models.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> No news about those Trivium 7's, then?



Apparently Dean has dropped Trivium/ Trivium has dropped Dean. So I doubt any Trivium 7's for Winter NAMM.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 17, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Apparently Dean has dropped Trivium/ Trivium has dropped Dean. So I doubt any Trivium 7's for Winter NAMM.


But Corey supposedly moved back to Jackson, so everyone's looking for a couple of new Jackson 7s now.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Apparently Dean has dropped Trivium/ Trivium has dropped Dean. So I doubt any Trivium 7's for Winter NAMM.



10 bucks says they go to ESP.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> The body on the Dean RC7X is fail



It's the same body as the other RC, the normal paint just brings it out more. And hey, it's probably the best upper fret access you can get with a strat.

And I'm looking for a price too, Rusty said they were trying to work it down to about one grand. With that neck though, it's a try before you buy for me. I actually prefer a thicker neck, and I really dislike "flat" necks. I play just as fast on a 60s gibson as I do on a Wizard II, and the Gibson (IMO) will be much more comfortable. But that's me 

Also I think zimbloth mentioned something about how they were pretty expensive in his NAMM coverage topic 

EDIT: My bad, he was talking about the US. It's new price is a whopping $2,700. The price on the RC7X is still unknown. If it's around 1k I'm gonna atleast have to try it


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 18, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> The body on the Dean RC7X is fail



Damn right it is!

Some of the companies have been pretty sharp on getting the new models out this year, a shady guitar shop in my town has the new EBMM Steve Morse sig, which does look amazing (apart from the unsightly LP style stop tail), but is rather out of place in their store; they sell pretty much only cheap shit and knock offs (along with some preowned strats, which Im sure belong to the owner who is probably desparetly trying to raise funds), so they will never sell it. MIght try and talk them down on the price, they are asking £1500 for it!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 18, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> 10 bucks says they go to ESP.



If they do, at least that would make ESP produce another 7 string. They need more 7s!!!.

Their sigs would be bloody expensive i reckon


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> But Corey supposedly moved back to Jackson, so everyone's looking for a couple of new Jackson 7s now.



This makes me happy.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks the S7 would look much sharper with a 4x3 headstock? The 7 inline looks really huge on the Saber body.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like white is the new black.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 18, 2009)

So wait... Jackson never came out with a new 7 this year?  That's disappointing.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 18, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> So wait... Jackson never came out with a new 7 this year?  That's disappointing.



Ahhh Jackson  The new COW with the Floyd didn't even make a appearance so it seems.

maybe it's for the best, I really don't need more GAS for Jacksons. hahaha


----------



## Tybanez (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I need to have the white 1527. Nice to see a boost in the 7 string department.


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 19, 2009)

Guys i was there but DIDNOT see the schecter 8 string.Any idea on scale length and street price cost?-thx


----------



## HighPotency (Jan 19, 2009)

The c-8 is $900 at DrumCityGuitarLand.

I have yet to see one elsewhere.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the white S series one, I feel like a purchasing coming up


----------

